# write failed, filesystem is full



## beaute (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello,

I was trying to reinstall FreeBSD because I ran out of disk space. I did not allocate proper disk space to my FreeBSD although I have it on my hard drive. 

`# df -h`

```
Filesystem	Size	Used	Avail	Capacity	Mounted on
/dev/ad4s1a	496M	493M	 -37M	    108%	/
devfs		1.0K	1.0K	   0B       100%	/dev
/dev/ad4s1e	496M	 16M	 440M	      3%	/tmp
/dev/ad4s1f	 67G	 11G	  51G	     18%	/usr
/dev/ad4s1d	1.9G	252M	 1.5G	     14%	/var
```

The system only has FreeBSD install, and will not have anything else but FreeBSD. I would like to dedicate entire disk space for FreeBSD. 

I did not know how to completely wipe the hard disk from previous installation. so what I did is I just went to sysinstall, and redid the installation procedure step by step. This time, I used "User entire disk space" for the FreeBSD installation, and then for the partitions, I gave 2048MB to the swap, and everything else to the / file system. 

I used the "Developer" installation, with 8.0-Release option and from CD media. I then proceded to do the installation but it could not install the GENERIC kernel distribution, the screen displays a mixture of the blue sysinstall display and the black command line display (it's scarmbled), the command line portions say "write failed, filesystem is full" and the sysinstall portions is telling me it cannot get GENERIC kernel distribution. 

How can I get myself out of this mess?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2010)

Just boot from the CD. When the disk partitioning part comes up remove any of the old partitions/slices and start over.


----------



## Suresh123 (May 30, 2017)

Hi,

I am trying to Load Pfsense 2.3.4 memistick using USB, I select option 3 (boot from USB) and during the process I see an error (/var: write failed, file system is full.

What is the solution for this, please suggest. you can email me your suggestion(s) [_mod: email address redacted_]

Thank you


----------



## balanga (May 30, 2017)

https://forum.pfsense.org/index.php


----------



## Suresh123 (May 30, 2017)

Hi Balanga,

I see nothing on that page , please help!!


----------



## Suresh123 (May 30, 2017)

Do you have any command or  I need to remove the box and do anything?


----------



## SirDice (May 30, 2017)

Suresh123 said:


> I am trying to Load Pfsense 2.3.4 memistick using USB,


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## balanga (May 30, 2017)

Suresh123 said:


> Hi Balanga,
> 
> I see nothing on that page , please help!!



Here's a clue.... put the title of this thread, prefixed with 'pfsense' into Google's search bar and see what comes up.


----------

